# Chronic Pain Condition



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a chronic pain condition and when in the UK managed this with Chriopractic treatment plus, diclofenic, Paracetomal and Dihydracodeine. Since moving to Portugal I have discovered that I am unable to get Dihydracodeine over here. I have tried alternatives such as Tramidol but nothing works. 

Does anyone now if it is possible to have medications prescribed and sent in from the UK? My old GP in the UK is unable to help as we are not registered with her now. We are here for two years due to my husbands work and I would hate to have to move myself and the kids back home just for some painkillers!

My GP has suggested I see an Orthapedic Specialist but I have already done this in the UK. I suffer from needle phobia so there is now way I could have steroid injections!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tracyann said:


> I have a chronic pain condition and when in the UK managed this with Chriopractic treatment plus, diclofenic, Paracetomal and Dihydracodeine. Since moving to Portugal I have discovered that I am unable to get Dihydracodeine over here. I have tried alternatives such as Tramidol but nothing works.
> 
> Does anyone now if it is possible to have medications prescribed and sent in from the UK? My old GP in the UK is unable to help as we are not registered with her now. We are here for two years due to my husbands work and I would hate to have to move myself and the kids back home just for some painkillers!
> 
> My GP has suggested I see an Orthapedic Specialist but I have already done this in the UK. I suffer from needle phobia so there is now way I could have steroid injections!



You need to go and see the orthapedic specialist in Portugal (, A fresh pair of eyes???). He may well have a different approach to your condition. Painkillers may not be the only answer to your problem. 

Dihydrocodeine can be addictive (and can be mind altering) and isnt something you should rely on for the long term if you can help it. 

That said, have you checked to see if you can buy it over the counter in Portugal? Some European countries sell it in very small doses. Altho in other countries (non european) it is concidered an illegal drug!!?? 

So dont write off the specialist route before you've tried it

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried a TENS machine?
They are readily available to buy for personal use and are very effective. Much better than filling yourself full of chemicals.


----------



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have you tried a TENS machine?
> They are readily available to buy for personal use and are very effective. Much better than filling yourself full of chemicals.


Thank you for the reply. I have tried Tens along with Acupuncture and Tens didn't help. Acupuncture helped a little at the start but no longer. 

This is something I have had for 16 1/2 years which is progressively getting worse. 

Regards

Tracy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tracyann said:


> Thank you for the reply. I have tried Tens along with Acupuncture and Tens didn't help. Acupuncture helped a little at the start but no longer.
> 
> This is something I have had for 16 1/2 years which is progressively getting worse.
> 
> ...



16 years??? Then you definately need a second opinion form a different Orthapedic Specialist!!! You've been very patient! So make sure you go and see him. You shouldnt have to be in pain for another 16 years hun, certainly without another opinion! Go for it!

Jo xxx


----------



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

jojo said:


> 16 years??? Then you definately need a second opinion form a different Orthapedic Specialist!!! You've been very patient! So make sure you go and see him. You shouldnt have to be in pain for another 16 years hun, certainly without another opinion! Go for it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Have made some enquiries and specialist comes once a month so will make an appointment and see what he says. I'll let you know how it goes.x


----------

